# Children furniture dimension



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

fellow LJ's,
My granddaughter has outgrown her first play table and chair so I need to upgrade. My question is: (1)are there any standard furniture dimensions for munchkins between the age of 5-11 yrs. (I hope to make this one large enough to last for at least 5 years), *and* (2) do you have any recommendations for chair joinery that will take the punishment of a head on adolescent?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This should help, Greg:

http://www.communityplaythings.com/resources/articles/chairchart.html


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeff Miller has a good book on children's furniture. Jeff gives not only the designs but talks about safety standards for children's furniture.

Domer


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advise on Jeff Miller. I just requested his book from my library.
-Jeremy


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Children's Furniture Projects


----------

